# Has anyone used Octagon Soap?



## tngirl (Mar 10, 2004)

I am wanting to try to start using more all-natural or home remedies for everyday cleaning, so I've been searching on the internet for ways to do this. In my searches, I've found lots of mentions of Octagon soap, this all-purpose laundry and house cleaning lye soap. I was wondering if anyone has used it before? If so, how do you use it, like could I use it to mop floors with? Would I then have to rinse after cleaning the floors with it? Etc, etc. Any answers would be very helpful...or other natural cleaning tips that are very effective. I'm a germaphobe so give me stuff that's REALLY gonna clean. Thank you!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't know Octagon was natural! Used to come in a yellow pretty large plastic container. 40 yrs ago, my mother used it for dishes, cleaning, and sometimes laundry. Was cheap and worked great! Myself, I use diluted Murphy's Oil Soap for everything; me, dog, laundry, house, floors, dishes...ldc


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I use it to wash hand washables all the time. The one I use comes in a bar.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Been using it for years. I use it for laundry pre-treating and hand laundry. It is also a bar of soap. I also shred it and keep it in a jar under the sink and use it to wash dishes if I run out of dish detergent but it does not last very long against grease. I love the smell of octagon.When I make another batch of laundry detergent I plan to use octagon instead of felsnapta because I have to order the fels and can get the octagon locally. My grandmother used octagon soap and she was born in 1896 so she started using it a long time ago. She passed away 35 years ago so they have been making it a long time.


----------

